# Using Hyatt Points to Trade on Interval



## Robert D (Sep 18, 2010)

I've read the info on Kal's page and saw the chart as to how many Hyatt points it takes for various size of units and seasons on Interval.  Couple Questions. First, what is the trading power of Hyatt on Interval and how early do you have to deposit your points to get good trading power. Second, is the number of points you have to deposit reduced if you trade within 60 days of check in (I think this is called flex time)?


----------



## hulakaren (Sep 19, 2010)

I've used our Hyatt to trade a few times in interval. It does not matter how early you deposit for trading power, but you have to deposit the points 4 months prior to you week in order for them to be good in interval for 2 years.

We've gotten the Marriott Timber Lodge (studios) twice for ski season, and Grand Lodge on Peak 7 in Breckenridge (1 br) end of ski season. I've seen Westins and Marriotts in HI, but they are not always available and if you see them, you have to book them quickly. Four Season's in Scottsdale shows up in the summertime. 

60 days out doesn't reduce points, but I believe it will show you all available units. With Hyatt you don't usually see everything available due to them not being a "like trade". 

Also, if you deposit your points, you have to prepay your estimated annual maintenance fees.

I know some people only like using the Hyatt points for Hyatts, but I've been happy with my trades and have turned one 2br week into 3 weeks of vacation. That's a good deal to me!

-K


----------



## heathpack (Sep 20, 2010)

We have only done instant exchanges with II, meaning we have only looked at "leftover" inventory.  We have traded into a March studio at Marriotts KoOlina.  This was booked about 3 months in advance.

We have also traded into 2 consecutive studio weeks for this coming April for Royal Sands and Royal Haciendas on the Maya riveria in Mexico.  Right now with depressed travel to Mexico those trades are not much of an accomplishment, but those are nice resorts in a nice season.

When I search II, I can "see" Westins and Marriotts in Hawaii, Four Seasons off season, nice Caribbean places off season.

With what I've been able to see on these instant exchange searches, I think trading power is pretty good.  Maybe we see a little more because we typically search for studios and can travel whenever.


----------



## jerseygirl (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the trading power is as high as it gets, but you are limited by quality restrictions (e.g., don't expect to see much in Europe).

I use Aruba to check quality filters.  If you can only see the Marriotts (and maybe the Renaissance and Playa Linda), you have a tier one quality filter.  Hyatt trades fall into this category.


----------

